# Can I do any better than this shed?



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I don't have a shed, I came across these out of the box tank sheds (well there is a little assembly)

http://www.westcontainer.com/blog/

These look pretty friggin sick does anyone have a link to a tougher one? I'm looking for the closest thing i can get to a shed as tough as a safe in my back yard (i'm not being literal i know i won't find that). I also watched a bunch of videos and read reviews trying to find the ultimate padlock for it and I came down to this

https://securitysnobs.com/Abloy-Protec2-PL-362-Shrouded-Hardened-Steel-Padlock.html

Now there was a padlock or 2 that had it beat in durability (Sargent & Greenleaf 951 - friggin INSANE) however there were also a couple Youtubers with videos picking it. The Abloy 362 had no pickers, i even found a couple famous lock pick Youtubers admitting they can't crack it. So for the best combo of durability and pick resistance I'll have to vote for the Abloy 362...and of course protecting West Galvanized steel container.

Do you guys think I pretty much nailed it, or is there something better?

I guess I'll just throw this in since it flows with the topic, I found the most durable chain you can find (I think, correct me if I'm wrong). 
63 HRC Pewag Hardened Square Link Chain 12mm...






I know you guys aren't big on fuel generators but this would make one hell of a security chain for one!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Not real big on having to play patty-cake with a salesman before I can even find out the prices of the containers. 
They look ok but I'm sure not going to Atlanta to see them.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Pretty expensive, Northern Tool & Equipment sell some sizes, I just posted the other link cause it had more info on them

West Galvanized Storage Building Container Kit - 2000-Lb. Capacity, 275 Cu. Ft., Model# Store83 | Utility Sheds| Northern Tool + Equipment

I love how it says 'Only' before the price lol


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd think you could get a used intermodal cargo box like they use for shipping on trains, trucks, and boats fairly inexpensively. Made from heavy gauge ribbed metal for years of being bumped around so pretty sturdy.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

The problem where I live is the county requires a permit to put up any type of shed and it has to have hurricane straps to hold it down. just another expense. 

People have put sheds up without a permit the problems with that is , 1 they fly over the county every 5 years and compare photos if it wasn't there previously they will make you get a permit along with a probable fine. 2 When you go to sell your house and there is no record of a permit, no sale until it is permitted.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> The problem where I live is the county requires a permit to put up any type of shed and it has to have hurricane straps to hold it down. just another expense.
> 
> People have put sheds up without a permit the problems with that is , 1 they fly over the county every 5 years and compare photos if it wasn't there previously they will make you get a permit along with a probable fine. 2 When you go to sell your house and there is no record of a permit, no sale until it is permitted.


I know 2 people in NC that had that happen to them. The plane spotted a large deck at one house and a medium sized shed at the other, both built without building permits. My friend said that they use software developed to help the military determine if something like a tank has moved by comparing old and new photos automatically. Supposedly it helps them determine if it's a real tank or only a decoy.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I'd think you could get a used intermodal cargo box like they use for shipping on trains, trucks, and boats fairly inexpensively. Made from heavy gauge ribbed metal for years of being bumped around so pretty sturdy.


There's a cool idea! It may be an eyesore though I do have to admit the steel container looks pretty bad ass.

I may move to the coast of North Carolina soon so definitely a high wind danger zone, these babies are pretty heavy and will stay as one piece a hurricane won't rip it apart, I didn't even think of that I have to look into it


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Although a container is heavy it is also very large and the winds of a hurricane will toss it about like a cardboard box. If you want it to stay in place you should have it fastened to pilings or a solid foundation.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You can buy the large hurricane strap bits that bore into the ground like a giant auger. Two people and screw one firmly in the ground in a few minutes. I helped a guy do it once to secure a privately owned power pole that was leaning.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> I'd think you could get a used intermodal cargo box like they use for shipping on trains, trucks, and boats fairly inexpensively. Made from heavy gauge ribbed metal for years of being bumped around so pretty sturdy.


I work in Jacksonville, which has a large port.
Containers are sold not because they are bad or damaged, but because it costs too much to send them back. If possible they are loaded with freight bound for somewhere else, but there are always excess containers available.
I looked into getting one to use for hay storage for our horses. A 20 footer that doesn't leak is $1,000+. They ain't cheap.
At that point I didn't even price a 40 footer.
The further away from a major port you are, the more it's going to cost.
Then, of course, there will be a delivery fee for a roll back flat bed wrecker to deliver it to your location.
There may be local regulations forbidding a cargo container on your property.

We ended up spending $3,000 (delivered) for a real shed, 8X16 foot, shingle roof, windows, pre-wired for lights, secured to the ground as per Florida's stringent wind codes, and fully permitted.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Hmm I wonder if the steel shed would have any permit issues. 20 foot cargo box? That sounds short for a cargo box


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We have a 20' container - "cargo box" - and one 30' and a 40' at the range. Yes it requires a permit and ours are tied in with concrete piles that go down 4 feet. The last wind storm we had the 1500 pound hay bales were blown all over. Some travelled at least 20 feet in the air with gusts of only 80 mph. Some of the wood trap houses also went over - and they are on foundations. The wind was a "freak" local event due to the terrain at the range but when you put up a building - any building - you have to be sure it is secure.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I am a big fan of anchoring small structures to the ground. 

I had a neighbors portable garage came through my kitchen window only inches away from where my son's highchair was. Fortunately, no one was hurt. 

Another neighbor saw it happen, and described it as a 200lb structure flying across the yard, it could have killed anyone in its path.

In contrast, another neighbor had the same portable garage, he woke up to it collapsed and fallen apart. Yet, it was still attached to the ground and everyone was safe.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> The problem where I live is the county requires a permit to put up any type of shed and it has to have hurricane straps to hold it down. just another expense.
> 
> People have put sheds up without a permit the problems with that is , 1 they fly over the county every 5 years and compare photos if it wasn't there previously they will make you get a permit along with a probable fine. 2 When you go to sell your house and there is no record of a permit, no sale until it is permitted.


In Michigan, if you put wheels on it, it is considered "portable" and not taxed as would be a "permanent" structure. This is the reason people with manufactured homes and trailers here have the wheels still on them under the skirting.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> We have a 20' container - "cargo box" - and one 30' and a 40' at the range. Yes it requires a permit and ours are tied in with concrete piles that go down 4 feet. The last wind storm we had the 1500 pound hay bales were blown all over. Some travelled at least 20 feet in the air with gusts of only 80 mph. Some of the wood trap houses also went over - and they are on foundations. The wind was a "freak" local event due to the terrain at the range but when you put up a building - any building - you have to be sure it is secure.


I agree. Hurricane straps are cheap, easy to install even by an amateur, and the best part is, they work! My office trailer in Galveston survived a small hurricane while most other stuff in the area was totally blown away and gone. Me and a co-worker installed the straps in about an hour. Luck, and God's help might have had something to do with it too though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> I am a big fan of anchoring small structures to the ground.
> 
> I had a neighbors portable garage came through my kitchen window only inches away from where my son's highchair was. Fortunately, no one was hurt.
> 
> ...


Florida has the most stringent wind codes in the country. It has to, being hurricane central.
It applies not only to how structures are anchored, but also how they are built in the first place.
The pre-built shed I mentioned in the post above is rated to withstand winds of 150 MPH.
Anyone who lives in Florida who attempts to build something on their property that is unpermitted/not inspected for code, is opening themselves up to the possibility of massive liability issues.
I am not familiar with how other states do it.


----------

